# Why are my mare's ears back during riding /jumping ? Review my video



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I think the source of her unhappiness is your riding (don't take offense...any horse's problems are always the rider ). You don't really move with her, when you were trying to post you were off rhythm and as a result, sitting too hard on her back. Your hands also bounce around and you don't have a steady connection with her mouth. 

Jumping wise...you don't stay with her. You seem to anticipate the jump and lean forward too soon. Then you end by sitting back too soon and bounce around while trying to get your balance back. Your hands don't move with her mouth and you end up jerking her mouth. Practice a crest release before attempting automatic. I'm not a big fan of doing the crest release because I think it's more of a crutch, but in this case, with a green horse, you don't want to sour her from jumping because her mouth hurts everytime she does it. 

You and share a common flaw- bent wrists. At 1:45 you can see your hands invert while trying to stop her. That means your reins are too long and/or your hands are too close together. You can also see your reins are way too long at 2:03, they're flapping around like crazy. Make sure to keep your wrists straight at all times. Easier said than done, I fight with mine all the time. 

After the jump at 2:45, you brought her down to the trot, then asked for the canter and she was on the incorrect lead. Never let her do that or it will be a habit that is hard to break. 

At 3:34 you jerked her hard in the mouth again. I noticed when you are trying to slow her down or stop, you look down which causes your whole body to collapse and then bounce around. Not a pretty or correct transition. Sit up tall, look forward, and relax your arms to allow for her head to naturally lower when she walks. 

She's a cute horse and I think she'll do well with correct training. If I were you, I would forget jumping for now and take some serious dressage lessons. It will really help you get a feel for how to connect with your horse's mouth without being harsh or inconsistent, as well as how to properly use your body to cue her. 

Good luck!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You are also too far back in the saddle and need to get over your legs. The horse is focused on your bouncing out of rhythm with her. You are sloppy in the saddle. You both need more w/t/c work without the jumps.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You're riding bitless, right? Bitless should be loose rein riding otherwise there is always nose pressure.


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

kcscott85 said:


> I think the source of her unhappiness is your riding (don't take offense...any horse's problems are always the rider ). You don't really move with her, when you were trying to post you were off rhythm and as a result, sitting too hard on her back. Your hands also bounce around and you don't have a steady connection with her mouth.
> 
> Jumping wise...you don't stay with her. You seem to anticipate the jump and lean forward too soon. Then you end by sitting back too soon and bounce around while trying to get your balance back. Your hands don't move with her mouth and you end up jerking her mouth. Practice a crest release before attempting automatic. I'm not a big fan of doing the crest release because I think it's more of a crutch, but in this case, with a green horse, you don't want to sour her from jumping because her mouth hurts everytime she does it.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys. kcscott85 I appreciate all the specific advice you gave me. This horse I purchased from in a 'rescue' situation and she's really come a long way since I bought her about a year ago. I know that my riding needs lots of tuning up. I've been out of riding for about 5 years so a forum like this really helps. 

She's got a bitless bridle on right now and a treeless saddle. It seems so wide plus she's wide herself.

Would you have any ideas on flatwork sessions. ieatterns, times in each gait w/transitions ect... ? 

thanks again 
Misty'sMom


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

kcscott85 said:


> I think the source of her unhappiness is your riding (don't take offense...any horse's problems are always the rider ). You don't really move with her, when you were trying to post you were off rhythm and as a result, sitting too hard on her back. Your hands also bounce around and you don't have a steady connection with her mouth.
> 
> Jumping wise...you don't stay with her. You seem to anticipate the jump and lean forward too soon. Then you end by sitting back too soon and bounce around while trying to get your balance back. Your hands don't move with her mouth and you end up jerking her mouth. Practice a crest release before attempting automatic. I'm not a big fan of doing the crest release because I think it's more of a crutch, but in this case, with a green horse, you don't want to sour her from jumping because her mouth hurts everytime she does it.
> 
> ...


Thank you guys. kcscott85 I appreciate all the specific advice you gave me. This horse I purchased from in a 'rescue' situation and she's really come a long way since I bought her about a year ago. I know that my riding needs lots of tuning up. I've been out of riding for about 5 years so a forum like this really helps. 

She's got a bitless bridle on right now and a treeless saddle. It seems so wide plus she's wide herself.

Would you have any ideas on flatwork sessions. ieatterns, times in each gait w/transitions ect... ? 

thanks again 
Misty'sMom


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with the above posts and may I suggest that while your saddle is a good size front to back, the saddle flap/panels are too long for you. Can you borrow a few others and try them?

The trees in saddles are there to provide stability and support. They help to distribute your weight most evenly. They are good things. That may be contributing to the way you move around on that horse.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree her source of unhappiness is your riding. I would work on your posting and keeping a solid leg w/ quiet hands. You seem to be flopping all over her back instead of moving with her rhythm. I think you guys make a good team and look very well together!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok, very brave of you for posting a vid! I can hardly watch myself!!! Haha!

There was two things that really stood out to me:
1. Your feet are driven way home in your stirrups, I noticed you wriggling one out during the vid. Try to keep the ball of your foot in the stirrup....no more. Why? Because now that the ball of your foot is in the right place you can push that heel down, which in turn will seat you better. I could see during the vid that there were instances of your leg sitting well with that heel down. And at other times you were tipping forward because your foot was driven into the stirrup so your heel popped up and tipped you forward.....creating a balance issue.....
2. Balance. Your balance is a little on and off (stirrup heel issue fixed, will help immensely) I have been exactly where you are! The horse is green for sure. However I think you could really help her balance and your own balance out quite a bit by, slowing down. Everything looked too fast, loose and jarring. Slow every stride down and focus on developing some more softness and slowness. It will make everything so much easier for you to think about while riding.

I couldn't see your saddle position too clearly, but just check its not sitting too far forward.....

I think your mare is getting a little antsy because it's hard for her to do all your asking and maintain some balance....it's hard work for her.

Jogging slow circles and spiraling down to the middle and back out a again really helps with balance, for yourself and your horse.

All the best


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

boots said:


> I agree with the above posts and may I suggest that while your saddle is a good size front to back, the saddle flap/panels are too long for you. Can you borrow a few others and try them?
> 
> The trees in saddles are there to provide stability and support. They help to distribute your weight most evenly. They are good things. That may be contributing to the way you move around on that horse.


Yes. This is what I'm thinking a lot of problem is. The saddle I have for her right now is a treeless. It seems wide but I've tried so many treed saddles for Misty and every one that I try really tends not to fit her properly. So, i thought getting a treeless would make her more comfortable. Unfortunately ,It put me farther back than I should be and the panels really doesn't provide very close contact to her sides.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm no good for critique...

However, there is a really nice thread here about finding a fitting saddle. This thread might help you if anything is amiss: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/question-does-your-saddle-reeaaalllly-fit-58116/


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok, very brave of you for posting a vid! I can hardly watch myself!!! Haha!
> 
> There was two things that really stood out to me:
> 1. Your feet are driven way home in your stirrups, I noticed you wriggling one out during the vid. Try to keep the ball of your foot in the stirrup....no more. Why? Because now that the ball of your foot is in the right place you can push that heel down, which in turn will seat you better. I could see during the vid that there were instances of your leg sitting well with that heel down. And at other times you were tipping forward because your foot was driven into the stirrup so your heel popped up and tipped you forward.....creating a balance issue.....
> ...


Thank you very very much for the tactfully worded reply. . and yes ,I knew i'd be bombarded with responses. but that's what I asked for . lol 

Great tips. and I did end up bringing my stirrups up one hole to try and work on keeping my balls of feet in stirrups and heels down. grrrrrrr It's getting frustrating . She is a great girl and I know that there is so much potential there. At the moment I don't have an instructor working with me right now. . since I needed the last year just to start her. She really does try hard though. We both are . 

I will definitely take your suggestions and use them next time I'm out. Back to the basics and slow it down. Get my balance and keep me off her back...moving with her. 

Thank you for your feedback .Much appreciated !! 
Julie


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I completely agre with your fist responder. It IS your riding. And good for you for being so sensitive to know that somewthing wasnt' right, and being willing to post that video for critique.

This horse might be a whole 'nother ballgame from what you are used to. If she had big movment, it'll take a lot more strength and balance for you to stay with that movement. As someone said, you are falling behind the motion a lot, and ending up bopping her inthe back. This is due to you not being up and over your lower leg, as a base of support. Look at the parts of teh vide where you are in slow motion. You will see your lower leg moving all around, and you'll see a real bounce when you hit the saddle.

I would look into that saddle, too. It's possible that the blanace of it is encourage the chair seat and the behind the motion problems (which are less evident when you sit down, such as at canter). Look into the fit and balance of the saddle, and look into taking some lessons.

Your mare is a lovely horse and I can see she has a ton of potential, and you do too.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I noticed everything the other posters said. 
As for balance and learning where your leg should be, I have found out that practicing standing in your stirrups and 2-point while walking and trotting have really helped. 

2-point shows you where your legs should be and it helps build those muscles you really need to support yourself while jumping.

Standing in the stirrups is impossible if your leg is not in the right position. I find it easier after I have done some 2-point.

My instructor has me doing those two things plus no-stirrup work to help with my balance and gaining muscles for holding my position while jumping. I will hold the 2-point for as long as I possibly can until my legs are shaking and I am ready to cry. It has really helped with my position. If you decide to try it out, make sure you are squeezing your shoulders back, keep your back straight, engage your core and sink those heels down. 

I am by no means a pro, so if I said something that is wrong - please feel to correct me!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I can see what you mean about the saddle pushing your legs away. That would make riding her even harder.

So considering what you've been up against... Kudos to you  She looks fun to ride to me.


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I completely agre with your fist responder. It IS your riding. And good for you for being so sensitive to know that somewthing wasnt' right, and being willing to post that video for critique.
> 
> This horse might be a whole 'nother ballgame from what you are used to. If she had big movment, it'll take a lot more strength and balance for you to stay with that movement. As someone said, you are falling behind the motion a lot, and ending up bopping her inthe back. This is due to you not being up and over your lower leg, as a base of support. Look at the parts of teh vide where you are in slow motion. You will see your lower leg moving all around, and you'll see a real bounce when you hit the saddle.
> 
> ...


heheheheee.. thanx tiny. Yes, I totally agree. I really need to build up my strength and learn to work with her big movement. She has to be the bounciest horse I've ever ridden.. but I chose to buy her because of her temperament and she deserves to be happy ...finally. .She had a rough past...and over the past 7 months she learned to trust people again. 

I want her to enjoy her time with me and not make her uncomfortable in any way. I'll be taking a few steps back and getting a good coach. 

Thanks so much  
Julie & Misty


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

boots said:


> I can see what you mean about the saddle pushing your legs away. That would make riding her even harder.
> 
> So considering what you've been up against... Kudos to you  She looks fun to ride to me.


awwwwww thank you boots 
you know ...for the past couple of months I've been riding her bareback and I KNOW she was much happier and I no choice but to move with her ... it was actually a lot more comfy for both  I have to find the right saddle ....it's been hard to get a saddle that fits a draft cross though . 

ah well - everything takes time. i have some of that. . and learning all these things is all part about owning your own horse. 

Thanks for your feedback ! Maybe I'll post another video in a few months (or more) It will be a much happier horse I'm riding 

Julie & Misty


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Julie - I sure wish you the best! You are so receptive to critique and willing to learn and improve! I like that! (I'm somewhat the same when it comes to riding! - just the other week I was loping around the arena at a frantic pace and I started yelling out to the 12 year old at the other end ' I should know this! But am I on the right lead!' - turns out my horse was crossfiring and then four beating...it was like riding a washing machine on steroids!!! But not too proud to ask the twelve year old who's probably had more riding lessons in one year than I have had in a whole lifetime! ):lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I think everything has been covered, I just wanted to jump in and say she is beautiful, and moves so nicely in the free schooling section, once you get up to speed you guys will be a fantastic team.


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

CowboysDream said:


> I noticed everything the other posters said.
> As for balance and learning where your leg should be, I have found out that practicing standing in your stirrups and 2-point while walking and trotting have really helped.
> 
> 2-point shows you where your legs should be and it helps build those muscles you really need to support yourself while jumping.
> ...


Hi Dream, 
Yeah. I think I'll leave out the jumping for now. She just seemed so excited to jump ...she always goes to the jumps on her own if they're out when she's free lunging. 
Before I found the treeless saddle -that she wore in the vid - I was riding her bareback...and I know that she was much more comfy and her ears were UP.  I guess I was thinking that treeless would be more 'humane' but not if it's puttin me in a bad position and I'm banging on her back all the time. lol 
I love Kijiji ...someone will grab it up  

Thank you for the advice and I'll be working more on my non stirrup work at a slower pace and shopping for a new saddle -that fits her right .

 Julie


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I think everything has been covered, I just wanted to jump in and say she is beautiful, and moves so nicely in the free schooling section, once you get up to speed you guys will be a fantastic team.


TY GoldenHorse. I'll be working on getting to the point where she looks that free and happy while under saddle . Patience ...and great advice from great horse people helps too .


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> ...it was like riding a washing machine on steroids!!! :lol:


 
Off topic -- I need to borrow that line! I school a tiny mare that cross canters and this is the best description yet.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

MistysMom said:


> Hi Dream,
> Yeah. I think I'll leave out the jumping for now. She just seemed so excited to jump ...she always goes to the jumps on her own if they're out when she's free lunging.
> Before I found the treeless saddle -that she wore in the vid - I was riding her bareback...and I know that she was much more comfy and her ears were UP.  I guess I was thinking that treeless would be more 'humane' but not if it's puttin me in a bad position and I'm banging on her back all the time. lol
> I love Kijiji ...someone will grab it up
> ...


Well you guys are beautiful together  And you will get there. I don't have much experience with saddle fitting (I dont even have my own saddle or horse yet! ) But I know there is a tack shop here that has TONS of used saddles and you can buy one on "trial" and just try it out for a week to see if it works for you and your horse. If it doesnt, you return it no problem and try a different one. Maybe theres a tack shop around you that has that option? And yes! Kijiji is very helpful in that sense haha. 

I was watching those videos from that thread someone posted... About saddle fit. They are very informative!

Good luck!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

boots said:


> Off topic -- I need to borrow that line! I school a tiny mare that cross canters and this is the best description yet.


I had to visit the chiro twice a week for the past three weeks! We finally got it right today on both leads!


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

BTW TinyLiny... your artwork = AMAZING !!!!


----------



## MistysMom (Jun 7, 2012)

*Happy Misty*

Here's a little vid of Misty free lunging . You can see how well she moves without me 'bouncin' around on her back lol 

pretty girl ..........


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

MistysMom said:


> Here's a little vid of Misty free lunging . You can see how well she moves without me 'bouncin' around on her back lol
> 
> pretty girl ..........


Hey every time I ride I try not to get in the way of how they move best. I fear that I fail more often than succeed. 

She is a dandy.


----------

